# What do you think about ***?



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi everybody, as you know Coconut is going to be born this week .

We were not considering having a boy, but a girl. We have always had female cats, Peanut is a girl....but what are your suggestions for them to get on better?

My concerns about a boy is the dominance bit, although Peanut is not dominant at all, and not territorial either.

Also, if the boy is spayed, doesn't he still keep his desire to hump on her and any things else that moves? Peanut is neutered too, but I want to make sure we don't have issues with is.

Also, don't boys get more chances of being attacked as they are more of a threat to other dominant dogs of he same ***?

Most websites recommend different sexes. Even though Peanut is the happiest, merry go round girl, and loves all dogs and humans, would it be better to go for a boy? 

I am truly puzzled

Your suggestions are more than welcome!

Thanks a lot

Nut


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I really don't think there is a lot of difference and it really depends on the individual dog. A lot of people say opposite sexes get on better but I think that that's maybe not accurate, especially nowadays as dogs bred to be family dogs are bred for temperament (obviously good breeders). I know lots of people on here and at home with same sexes and it seems to have been a successful outcome, I am yet to hear of any same *** cockapoos not getting on with each other. Look at Marzi, she has 3 girls - one collie, one cavapoo, one cockapoo and that's one happy doggy family. I have two females, when I got Nina I was actually looking for a boy but we fell for her so she became ours. The girls get on great with each other. Nina's the mother hen even though she's younger, she tells Lola off if she's been naughty. There really is no dominance that I can see, I am the dominant one. My advice would be to go with an open mind and let the puppy choose you. 

Oh and as for humping, girls do it too. Lola's a humper and although she doesn't regularly hump Nina (I think it's only happened once or twice), she did do it when Nina was in heat. Nina offered herself to her and Lola obliged. So I reckon you could be up against this no matter what *** you choose. The only good thing with two girls is that they can't actually do anything


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So many answers pop into my mind with the question 'what do you think about ***' and I'm sure Mazzapoo and Tracey will be along to share their thoughts soon!

Regarding dogs choose the pup you like. Litter mates of the same *** that grow up together may fight. In my experience dogs of the same *** get on just fine.
Kiki humps Dot occasionally and Dot used to hump my leg when she was stressed and little.
Humping happens.
However with girls you can walk past lamp posts and corners without your dog hopping around on three legs. Also when I had a dog I did have incidents of other dogs and Hooch squaring up ... I truly prefer girl dogs and am very biased towards them. If you want Coconut to be a girl that is fine.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My girl humped more than both boys. I found with both my boys, who are from two different places, that they are way more snuggly. They both love to be held and cuddled. Willow loves to snuggle near me but is much more independent. Penny, mom's dog is also more independent than the boys. Girls love you. Boys are in love with you.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> I am yet to hear of any same *** cockapoos not getting on with each other.


In Molls first home the dog she was rehomed for fighting with was another girl - although saying that I think she was always going to fail eventually in that home and Chance is a girl 

Dogs of all sexes can get on fine but if there is a major falling out girls can hold grudges far more and be much more difficult to get back together amicably than boys and the least likely to seriously fall out are one of each ***. I have a friend at the moment living with two girls who have fallen out and she needs to carefully manage things all of the time.

I have had boys and girls during my dog owning time and they were all equally loving, gentle and generally had not a dominant bone in their body - the dog who humps more than any other I have ever had - is Molly 

If I had chosen a pup I would probably have chosen a boy for best hope of getting on with Molly - but I was given Chance and things have worked out fine.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Girls love you. Boys are in love with you.


Mine are definitely in love with me. Both on my lap snuggling at present, looking lovingly into my eyes.. Heart melt


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Many thanks everybody, this is ver useful. We have decided to go with open views and ask the breeder to tell us which puppy is more suitable for us. He knows Peanut very well and he will help us choose in terms of character and not ***.

I will keep you posted!

Nut


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi said:


> So many answers pop into my mind with the question 'what do you think about ***' and I'm sure Mazzapoo and Tracey will be along to share their thoughts soon.


Oh really Marzi! Now you know who my mother is I thought this kind of thing would stop  Yes I was very tempted to make a facetious comment but then thought twice incase Peanut's poomum might change her mind about adopting me 

And anyway I prefer the thread 'Excited New Member'


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> And anyway I prefer the thread 'Excited New Member'


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Peanut said:


> Many thanks everybody, this is ver useful. We have decided to go with open views and ask the breeder to tell us which puppy is more suitable for us. He knows Peanut very well and he will help us choose in terms of character and not ***.
> 
> I will keep you posted!
> 
> Nut


I think this is the best way!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> So many answers pop into my mind with the question 'what do you think about ***' and I'm sure Mazzapoo and Tracey will be along to share their thoughts .


 moi?? I wasn't going to say a word........
But it's so hard not to......
"Over rated!!"


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Those are TWO words!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Peanut said:


> Those are TWO words!!


Oh ........ your right, can they be joined up to make one?? 
Haha


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm just not going to TOUCH that caption!! I had two words also but will just leave it alone!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

'Leave it alone', very good advice!!!

I was sent to a boarding school attached to a convent when I was 11. Our first RE lesson this hugely tall and very old priest sailed into the classroom and said 'I have one thing to say to you girls, and I want you to always remember it... the best contraceptive is NO.'
At the time (way back in the 70s) most of us had not got a clue what he was talking about - but I suspect that we all remember that moment


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Its so strange but it never even crossed my mind that I even have anything but a boy puppy. Somehow getting a girl was never a remote thought. I wouldn't even have realised it until this topic came up.


----------

